# My Fry are dying.



## oldbrothercain (May 22, 2006)

I have two sets of fry, both by different fathers. The one tank is four days ahead of the second one, and a great deal of the fry are dead. It's probably due to them not eating. I've been trying to feed them Hikari Tropical fish First Bites, because my brine shrimp weren't hatching. Is there anything I can do to save the second set of fry from dying and get the few fry left in the first tank to start eating. I also thought my female was done spawning because she was out of the breeding colors and within a few hours I noticed more eggs.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

try frozen baby brine shrimp, and pop a couple in at at time so they have no choice but to suck it in. then soon they will realise it is food and eat on there own. in there early days they stumble upon food, later they will search it out. but don't foul your water.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I crushed up goldfish /krill/and bloodworms into a really fine powder(you can only do a little at a time to keep it consistantly really fine).I imagine a coffee grinder would work if it was cleaned out really well but it has to be super fine.Mine seem to be eating it well (they are pooping steady)hehe.hope this helps.


----------



## oldbrothercain (May 22, 2006)

The bloodworms that you crush up, are they frozen? I've been crushing up different types of flakes and frozen bloodworms and I still don't think that the fry are eating.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

why can't you hatch baby brine...its very easy..

get a goldfish bowl...and the eggs... u can put an air stone in

the hotter it is ...the faster the eggs will grow

economically...this is the best way to go

just google "how to hatch brine shrimp" you'll find tons of stuff


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

rickl said:


> The bloodworms that you crush up, are they frozen? I've been crushing up different types of flakes and frozen bloodworms and I still don't think that the fry are eating.


Are you shure it's fine enough??


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Go to your lfs and buy some liquid fish food. And put it in they will have no choice but to eat it. works well for my guppie fry.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I would also check your amonia and nitrite levels.This may be the cause of the problem.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Try and find a different source for brine eggs, sounds like junk eggs, or saline mix was off.

I dont think crushed foods and powders are as good, the little fry just like the live baby brine much much better.

I dont think frozen bloodworm or frozen brine is good for that young fry, they can defenitely choke on the bloodworms.....

Another possibility is that female has junk eggs, or males arent fertilizing them good enough......


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Go to your lfs, usually they will have live baby brine shrimp for sell there. Just an FYI


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

add aquarium salt, and make the temp allitle HIGH


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

add aquarium salt, and make the temp allitle HIGH


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Decapsulate the BS eggs and feed them straight.
Decapsulated eggs also hatch better.

But sounds like you may have a problem with gill flukes.
Usually healthy wigglers and frys don't have any problems finding food; they will eat just about anything.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I had the same problem with trying to get BBS hatched and realized it was the low PH that was the cause of the problem. I picked up a PH meter for $20 bucks and tested water I was using and it was a little over 4. To properly hatch BBS you need a minimum of 8 or for best results 9. Try putting a few drops of PH+ in just before you put the eggs in. If you don't have ph+ try a small dash of baking soda. The best and easiest alternative is Liquid Fry!

Good luck.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

LINK TO EBAY SELLING LIQUID FRY


----------

